# Slingbow for Zombie Apocalypse



## iamxavier 20 (Oct 4, 2015)

Do you guys think this would be a valuable weapon against potential zombie threats. It's silent and ammo is reusable/changeable.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Nope. Zombies are harder to kill in real life. The movies make it look easy.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello iamxavier 20,

Sorry, is there a picture or video of the slingbow? I don't have anything on the screen.

SSS

:woot:


----------



## iamxavier 20 (Oct 4, 2015)

Slingshot Silas said:


> Hello iamxavier 20,
> 
> Sorry, is there a picture or video of the slingbow? I don't have anything on the screen.
> 
> ...


I'm using the pocket hunter the slingbow Dave from duel survival created.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

We've been over this discussion a million times or more already... Slingshots stink for self defence, no matter what ammo you use. Too slow to load and reload. Also, talking about shooting people even in theory whether they be zombiefied or not, is a big no-no here. This is a family oriented forum.

Sorry for being the party pooper here guys but I'm trying to prevent you from getting your balls busted by the mods.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

But... what about the vampires, werewolves, shape-shifters, flesh-eating extraterrestrials, orcs, goblins, trolls, Daleks, Cybermen, Cylons and all the rest of those various critters that Hollywood can't stop pumping our TV/movie "culture" (HA!) full of? Not to mention Silver Surfer, Green Goblin, Doctor Octopus, Joker, Riddler, Catwoman, Lex Luthor and all the other great arch-villains of fantasy comic book history... or Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan and all the other great monsters of 50 year-old B-movie fame??? It's a dangerous world out there!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

NO, slow to reload, arrows break, kill range not all that great, performance affected by weather, rubber wears out and in a zombie apocalypse I doubt shipments from south east Asia will be terribly reliable...etc. etc. etc. Basically as said above and many times before slingsots/bows are not great self defense tools, better than a loaf of french bread but not great....now for shooting zombie shaped targets they are great....and if you needed to fire something into the distance to distract the zombie hoard might work for that as well.. and absolutely do not try to use on a Dalek...


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Tell that to Custer.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I know I can seem a little off at times but I've not yet been caught talking to my custard????


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Viper010 said:


> We've been over this discussion a million times or more already... Slingshots stink for self defence,


The subject is slingbows, not slingshots. And slingshots seems like a dead horse. However, while I have always said yes and still do, nobody has defined self defence and to what degree they are expecting in the final outcome. That should be clarified saving a lot of controversy.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

A sling bow is just to much f a pain and does not have the range. I nice light 45-50lb fast recurve is a MUCH better bet. You can load faster, and has much better range.

A long bow or recurve is very simple, no rubber to rot and if you make 3 or so dozen arrows, you are set to go.

wll


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Self defence would be stopping a zombie from biting you or eating your brains.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sr.Miss Alot said:


> Tell that to Custer.


----------



## iamxavier 20 (Oct 4, 2015)

Wow this thread blew up and thank you guys for your opinions I appreciate this...Personally I'm starting to think the slingbow would be good at mid to close range with a sharp broadhead arrow. I know we're talking zombies here but even in self defense situation taking a shot from a broadhead arrow with a slingbow is no joke... I've always looked at a slingbow easier to reload than a bow or crossbow just my preference. It wouldn't be my main weapon but definitely looks good as a side weapon


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

For Zombie Apocalypse? Pump action twelve gauge with one of them never ending Hollywood magazines n heavy azz slugs... Nuff said, I'm out.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Would the loud report of a twelve gauge just attract more zombies?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's why I want the never empty Hollywood special... Unending arcade fun! ????


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Never ending mag??? If your not going to be serious I'm out of here.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm supposed to take a discussion about zombies apocalypse seriously?? Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

That is the same thing they said about AIDS 50 years ago.


----------



## iamxavier 20 (Oct 4, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> I'm supposed to take a discussion about zombies apocalypse seriously?? Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


Anything is possible... I understand there's various other crap to worry about tho. 12 gauge would attract more zombies.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Lacumo said:


> But... what about the vampires, werewolves, shape-shifters, flesh-eating extraterrestrials, orcs, goblins, trolls, Daleks, Cybermen, Cylons and all the rest of those various critters that Hollywood can't stop pumping our TV/movie "culture" (HA!) full of? Not to mention Silver Surfer, Green Goblin, Doctor Octopus, Joker, Riddler, Catwoman, Lex Luthor and all the other great arch-villains of fantasy comic book history... or Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan and all the other great monsters of 50 year-old B-movie fame??? It's a dangerous world out there!


And the Kardashians! You forgot the Kardashians!


----------



## iamxavier 20 (Oct 4, 2015)

Bucky Webb said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > But... what about the vampires, werewolves, shape-shifters, flesh-eating extraterrestrials, orcs, goblins, trolls, Daleks, Cybermen, Cylons and all the rest of those various critters that Hollywood can't stop pumping our TV/movie "culture" (HA!) full of? Not to mention Silver Surfer, Green Goblin, Doctor Octopus, Joker, Riddler, Catwoman, Lex Luthor and all the other great arch-villains of fantasy comic book history... or Godzilla, Mothra, Rodan and all the other great monsters of 50 year-old B-movie fame??? It's a dangerous world out there!
> ...


Can't forget the Kardashians.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I found that this works pretty good on those snow man zombie's .

View attachment 88826


----------



## benzidrine (Oct 14, 2013)

wll said:


> A sling bow is just to much f a pain and does not have the range. I nice light 45-50lb fast recurve is a MUCH better bet. You can load faster, and has much better range.
> 
> A long bow or recurve is very simple, no rubber to rot and if you make 3 or so dozen arrows, you are set to go.
> 
> wll


I feel kind of stupid even discussing it but in a apocalypse situation this might not be the best choice. Modern longbows and recurves are generally made with laminations and the wet humid environments that would come from sleeping rough while on the run from zombies would eventually delaminate the bow. A selfbow or maybe even a pvc bow could be a better bet.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn I am sick of zombies.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Beat it then! We are trying to save the human race here.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned a slingbow is good for fishing and target use rather than hunting for lack of power and penetration and range limitations. There are those who would disagree but when I went deer hunting I didn't want to chase the thing over hill and dale and possibly lose it only to have it die a miserable painful death alone somewhere and become maggot chow. I stuck to my .308 which of course would suffice for anything of reasonable size including bear or moose.

My Barnett self cocking crossbow satisfies the need for a silent effective penetrating shooting device that would down about anything of deer or smaller body size with or without a broad-head point. I'd sure hate to be on the receiving end.

I think I fit into the forum rules here, make your own judgements.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps I missed it, but the issue that I have not seen mentioned in using a slingbow is the draw. I made a slingbow a few years back out of curiosity and soon gave up on the idea. I used an A+'s PS2 fork as I had one handy and order his slingbow kit. I liked the idea of inserting a ball on the fletching end rather than cutting a slot or buying a nock as it gave more to hold on to than a straight shaft. At about 26 lb pull I had trouble holding onto the ball, more so than shooting a ball in a conventional pouch because the shaft interfered and I could only catch the edges of the ball. And in my opinion 26 lb draw in not sufficient for the desired results. A release mechanism is the only way to go and this is more to carry around and worry about, not to mention if it malfunctioned. Somewhere along the way I did obtain one from Dankung that was a total waste. I had this prior to the slingbow but never attempted to use it. I saw that they changed their design but do not know if they are still offering it. There are others out there that I think that I would opt for after my experience. This would be mandatory.

I even made a bamboo arrow with turkey feathers for the slingbow. I know of no commercial arrows sold here. I had trouble obtaining the feathers. There is a man a few metres down the mountain from me that raises poultry. He has a fair number of types, turkey, chickens, ducks, etc. and various types of each in many cases, but not a large number of any one type. I approached him one day wanting to buy turkey feathers. I think I would have gotten less reaction if I had asked for his wife. The only thing I can think of is that he thought I wanted him to go out and snatch a hand full out of a turkey. My thinking was that whoever he sold his turkey to would take care of it during slaughtering. And hoped that whoever would keep the wing feathers separated as to right and left. I made a hasty retreat.

If you want to shoot arrows best to get a dedicated device for it rather than improvising with a slingshot.


----------

